# Akc paper



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi i just doing the registration application online and i just want to know how can i get a five or six generation


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

JANET13 said:


> Hi i just doing the registration application online and i just want to know how can i get a five or six generation


You can get a 4 or 5 generation pedigree from AKC. 

American Kennel Club - Ordering an Online Pedigree


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you asked her breeder?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

If I am remembering correctly the official one that comes with registration (fancy printed with official seal) can only be a 4 gen. But you can get either a 4 or 5 gen online through with the link that Tina provided. Also, the MDB may allow you to go back many more generations once you have a good start on your pedigree. The Maltese Database is not official and while the information is generally on target, it is not unheard of to find mistakes there. MDB search


----------

